# Twisty Ford..



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> I would not agree on that, the Ram interior is very nice, and I'm not the only one saying that, even on the ford forums some of the guys that aren't ford no matter what hand it to the Ram, my pick is Ram, F150 Chevy in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the chevy is probably the quietest.



The Ram interior looks much better than it used to but it still ain't no f150 interior. 

Also Chevy say they are the quietest yet they are not. I have no idea how they do their tests to figure this out but when moving road noise from the Chevy was way more than my f150 that was 4 years older. Was also a harsher ride even with the large profile tires. Even my DB meter on my phone on the test drive said it was louder. Friend was gonna buy the Chevy that day then I let him drive my f150 just as a comparison. He couldn't believe how much nicer it was. He bought a loaded FX4 a few days later.

I was dead set on a Nissan Titan until I test drove the others. Nissan went from top spot to bottom. Ram went from second to second from bottom and ford was at bottom of the list until I drove one. Couldn't drive the 2009 though as it was not out but the 2008 I drive was real nice.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I really like Dodge but am a Ford guy. I can’t help but think that there are a ton of engineers and super smart people working at all of these companies. Point is, I can’t imagine both companies (or all three if you include GM) having their reasons for building the things the way they do.

What I do know is, we are a mining town and all their trucks are Fords. Big companies. Freeport-McMoRan, Asarco, BHP, etc. Rarely do I see a vehicle with some other brand name on it. Also there is a couple big excavating and mining contractor companies around here that they also use Ford exclusively. If you have ever been to a mine, they beat their trucks up. All roads are pretty much dirt roads. A mine truck does not lead a glorious life by any means. Being in a small town I know a lot of these people who are owners or are high on the pole of these companies and they have put every brand through the ringer. The Fords do what they need them to do and do it better.

I don’t mean to defend Ford so much and the video is a little bit concerning. But being that I have tried other brands, I will not be changing anytime soon because of the video. I shouldn’t say never but I probably will never own a Chevy or GMC. Dodge on the other hand I would not mind owning but not before a Ford. My Fords have always worked hard for me and done a better job at it than other brands. Just my experiences.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Comparing 08's in those models are a different story, all the trucks have changed since then, I was speaking on my experience with 2013/14's. Rams and Chevys interior is different and rams tranny's are different, and it's a HUGE difference. I had a 2013 1500 with the 8 speed and it was amazing, I needed more payload so now I have the 2500 with the 6 speed, totally junky compared to the other tranny. Rams Uconnect is the best out there the navigation system is awesome, and I don't have to park to change addresses. 

I would say if you were comparing 08's the ford was probably the winner


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I really like Dodge but am a Ford guy. I can’t help but think that there are a ton of engineers and super smart people working at all of these companies. Point is, I can’t imagine both companies (or all three if you include GM) having their reasons for building the things the way they do.
> 
> What I do know is, we are a mining town and all their trucks are Fords. Big companies. Freeport-McMoRan, Asarco, BHP, etc. Rarely do I see a vehicle with some other brand name on it. Also there is a couple big excavating and mining contractor companies around here that they also use Ford exclusively. If you have ever been to a mine, they beat their trucks up. All roads are pretty much dirt roads. A mine truck does not lead a glorious life by any means.
> 
> I don’t mean to defend Ford so much and the video is a little bit concerning. But being that I have tried other brands, I will not be changing anytime soon because of the video. I shouldn’t say never but I probably will never own a Chevy or GMC. Dodge on the other hand I would not mind owning but not before a Ford. My Fords have always worked hard for me and done a better job at it than other brands. Just my experiences.



I agree with you, I am sure there is a reason they were designed that way, Fords are tough trucks for sure and other than tranny's I never had a problem out of mine, but I have had tranny problems with all of em except for Jeep (go figure) so I don't hold that against any of them, I think GM is lagging a bit, which I why I think you see Ram and GM trading number 2 spots off and on and in Canada Ram is up top. Ford will never not be number one if for no other reason than volume. They can manufacture more than anyone else so they win by default.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> Comparing 08's in those models are a different story, all the trucks have changed since then, I was speaking on my experience with 2013/14's. Rams and Chevys interior is different and rams tranny's are different, and it's a HUGE difference. I had a 2013 1500 with the 8 speed and it was amazing, I needed more payload so now I have the 2500 with the 6 speed, totally junky compared to the other tranny. Rams Uconnect is the best out there the navigation system is awesome, and I don't have to park to change addresses.
> 
> I would say if you were comparing 08's the ford was probably the winner



The 08 was the only f150 I could test drive as the 09 were not out so I pre ordered one 6months before they were released. Glad I waited for the 09 though as it was much nicer than the 08. Was hard to walk away from the 08 though as it was a Harley super charged model fully loaded for about $40 but I got a xplan pin for a 09 so was silly not to buy the 09 anyway. 

comparing the f150's to the others though is tuff at the moment because they are all new and the fords are 5 years old. Still though the fords with the ecoboost are hard to beat. When the 15 comes out its gonna be a game changer. They have planned their releases out well as the other brands trail them for 3-4 years before they catch back up with the specs and options on the f150's.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Any truck is a good truck….












As long as it's a Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

thehockeydman said:


> Any truck is a good truck….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chevys are great at Christmas because when all them dash warning lights go off it looks like a Christmas tree lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Creative marketing is what it is...The flex frame is by design, not an admission to a inferior product.

Flex is good for metal that receives dynamic stresses,...look at tall buildings, airplanes, bridges, etc...more flex equals a less transfer of vibration and associated stress cracks which equals longer lifespans.

This video is only an exploit on those who fall for "stiffer is better" argument.

And yes, I drive a ford :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

thehockeydman said:


> Any truck is a good truck….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your memory is always better if you own a Chevy....... cause you can always RECALL......ba dum tsss

I'll be here all night!:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Proof of this?


PROOF: The fact you are driving one...

PS: I like the warning lights going all the time on my GMC :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> Creative marketing is what it is...The flex frame is by design, not an admission to a inferior product.
> 
> Flex is good for metal that receives dynamic stresses,...look at tall buildings, airplanes, bridges, etc...more flex equals a less transfer of vibration and associated stress cracks which equals longer lifespans.
> *
> ...


90% of the wimmens ou there then?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Semi trucks do pretty badly in this test...


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

The Dodge needed four wheel drive to get that far...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dtsinc said:


> The Dodge needed four wheel drive to get that far...



Because the truck doesn't break in half so the back wheels are off the ground.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Dodges frame is boxed and fords isn't. Whoopee do. Wasn't there another video like that one that came out like 5 years ago. I swear I remember it. Ford flexed in that one too. It did it with more than two manufacturers though. That is an extreme situation for trucks that long though. If that was a real scenario the ford would have better traction through that situation. Of course I'd have my truck in 4wd low range if I was doing that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Dodges frame is boxed and fords isn't. Whoopee do. Wasn't there another video like that one that came out like 5 years ago. I swear I remember it. Ford flexed in that one too. It did it with more than two manufacturers though. That is an extreme situation for trucks that long though. If that was a real scenario the ford would have better traction through that situation. Of course I'd have my truck in 4wd low range if I was doing that.



Yeah that scenario is real. Every morning I see guys at the suppliers in their trucks pulling onto metal ramps to get their truck bed 6ft of the ground so they can load their materials. The ford guys can't get their tailgates open so they have to leave and go home. 

Chevy done the same test years ago. Ford come out with that hydro formed boxed frame of the f150 then the other 3 copied it on all their vehicles platforms for new model years. The ford 3/4+ platform just has not got around to updating it because of no new model year. 

The same will happen when the alloy f150 hits. In 4-5 years time dodge and Chevy will be going on about how great their alloy truck is over the 3/4+ ford trucks. 

What I don't get is why ford are so fast at innovation on the 1/2ton platform yet slow on the 3/4+ ton platform.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

since when is a flexible frame bad anyway?


Ever seen a heavy semi truck start on a hill:blink: I've had 4 superduties and they are by far the best work trucks I've owned. 


This test is propanganda. 

Just like all of these "tests" The f-150 videos from a few years ago were the too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A truck is a little different flex is ok to a certain point but stiffness is more important. Look at the frames on rally cars, off road vehicles, desert cars, race cars etc etc. a stiff frame is the most important thing for handling, strength, longevity, safety etc etc they alloy a little flex so that joints don't crack but they almost complete remove it from modern vehicles. 

They do have to build crumple zones into these strong frames though because of them being so stuff now. 

Now Flex in a tall building is good though, flex in a container ship is good too. Flex in aircraft wings is good. 

There's just certain situation flex is not good and that's in vehicles.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

My superduty isn't a rally car or an off road racer. It tows trailers and carries heavy load in the back. I'm good with the amount of flex they have. If a flexible frame is good enough for a class 8 truck driving 1.5 million miles or more is good enough for my needs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> My superduty isn't a rally car or an off road racer. It tows trailers and carries heavy load in the back. I'm good with the amount of flex they have. If a flexible frame is good enough for a class 8 truck driving 1.5 million miles or more is good enough for my needs.



I'm not saying your truck is a rally car or race car. What I'm getting at is technology has come a long way I passenger vehicles. They don't have to flex anymore and flexing does not help your truck carry load. American vehicles upto about 10 years ago have been some of the worst cars on the road made. In the last few years they have come a long way. 

A stronger frame is not a flexible frame in pick up trucks. Comparing a class 8 truck to your truck is a stupid comparison. They are years behind passenger vehicle tech. They have only in the last couple years started using disc brakes. 

The less a frame flexes the longer it will last and the stronger the frame is. A stiffer frame can carry more weight for one and it lets the suspension do its job of keeping the wheels on the ground transferring the load. I would guess Ford alone have done billions in frame design and if they think stiffer is better they are prob right. 

Try and find one off road forum where they say a flexible frame is a good thing. These vehicles get vastly more abuse to their frames than any other vehicle made and a stiff frame is key to a good reliable off road truck. Which is what this test is showing is a off road example of what happens when you hit a bump like that. 

But even after all this I would still buy a F250/350 over the other 2. I ain't ever gonna be using my vehicle like in that test and 99.999% of people won't either. It is a stupid test.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Seen this on and talk about in another forum . I keep my ford superduty .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> since when is a flexible frame bad anyway?
> 
> 
> Ever seen a heavy semi truck start on a hill:blink: I've had 4 superduties and they are by far the best work trucks I've owned.


If you are talking about body and stuff flexing or seem too, the cabs are not really mounted to the frame like a truck is.

The engines will torque the frame rails some, but it is a little more serious then a PSD or cummins in a pick up.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If you are talking about body and stuff flexing or seem too, the cabs are not really mounted to the frame like a truck is.
> 
> 
> 
> The engines will torque the frame rails some, but it is a little more serious then a PSD or cummins in a pick up.



I know, lots of cabs are air ride. 


Have you ever drive a heavy class 8 truck? I've driven lots, and the left wheel lift several inches when you're on a hill or let out the clutch too fast. I'm not saying a flexible frame is better anyway. I'm saying it doesn't mean that its necessarily bad. If it will last for a million and a half miles in a kenworth. it will last for 300k in a pickup.


The superduty has a boxed front and a c channel rear. To me that is a good setup, tight steering and suspension. A little flex for the heavily loaded part


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Wheni was truck shopping last month( between dodge and ford, went with ford) the ford salesman said blah blah our frame is boxed theres is c channel blah blah. He was an idiot. I rocked his world when i told him all real trucks have c channel frames. The frame needs to flex to keep the tires on the ground. Big trucks cant have suspension flex or they would be way more tippy in turns etc. 

Now, is that whats happening here? Was it designed in? Not sure. But now i know if i park with one tire off the ground i cant open my tailgate. But at least im comfortable inside.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Alldayrj said:


> Wheni was truck shopping last month( between dodge and ford, went with ford) the ford salesman said blah blah our frame is boxed theres is c channel blah blah. He was an idiot. I rocked his world when i told him all real trucks have c channel frames. The frame needs to flex to keep the tires on the ground. Big trucks cant have suspension flex or they would be way more tippy in turns etc.
> 
> Now, is that whats happening here? Was it designed in? Not sure. But now i know if i park with one tire off the ground i cant open my tailgate. But at least im comfortable inside.



The suspension keeps the tires on the road not the frame. A flexible frame makes handling extremely unpredictable. Like I said before check out a rock crawler. They have some of the stiffest frames made as the frame flexing is not a good thing for control and handling. If your vehicles wheels are not on the ground then you are past what your vehicle was designed to do. Also think how much stress a flame flexing puts on drivetrain and body components. The parts are not designed to flex yet are bolted to a flexible frame. Class 8's will catch up with the tech in passenger vehicles one day. There's still people who think drum brakes on class 8's are good. Just because heavy duty vehicles use something it don't make it the best.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Who sells more trucks?

Disclaimer:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> Who sells more trucks?
> 
> Disclaimer:
> View attachment 122705



Hardly 20 k more from 9/13 to 9/14 than gm.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> The suspension keeps the tires on the road not the frame. A flexible frame makes handling extremely unpredictable. Like I said before check out a rock crawler. They have some of the stiffest frames made as the frame flexing is not a good thing for control and handling. If your vehicles wheels are not on the ground then you are past what your vehicle was designed to do. Also think how much stress a flame flexing puts on drivetrain and body components. The parts are not designed to flex yet are bolted to a flexible frame. Class 8's will catch up with the tech in passenger vehicles one day. There's still people who think drum brakes on class 8's are good. Just because heavy duty vehicles use something it don't make it the best.


Comparing a rockcrawler to a dump truck? Agree to disagree
If you put springs that soft on a heavy truck with high COG it would flop right over


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Ford will always sell more trucks by default, their capacity for production will pretty much always put them ahead, I think a better comparison would be whose sales have increased over their norms, that would tell you who has the hottest selling truck at that time.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Hardly 20 k more from 9/13 to 9/14 than gm.



I found 20k per MONTH. http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2014/11/04/ford-f-sales/18443089/

From link: With fewer incentives from Ford, October sales of the 2014 F-150 dipped 0.6% to 63,410. GM sold just under 47,000 Chevrolet Silverados (up 10%) and another 18,564 GMC Sierras (up 13%). Chrysler sold 39,834 Rams — a 34% jump.

63410
-39834


23,576 more f150's in October alone according to the article.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Hardly 20 k more from 9/13 to 9/14 than gm.



Do they still combine Chevy sales in the GM sales?


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Do they still combine Chevy sales in the GM sales?



No, 

With fewer incentives from Ford, October sales of the 2014 F-150 dipped 0.6% to 63,410. GM sold just under 47,000 Chevrolet Silverados (up 10%) and another 18,564 GMC Sierras (up 13%). Chrysler sold 39,834 Rams — a 34% jump.

Edit did you mean gmc?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> I found 20k per MONTH. http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2014/11/04/ford-f-sales/18443089/
> 
> From link: With fewer incentives from Ford, October sales of the 2014 F-150 dipped 0.6% to 63,410. GM sold just under 47,000 Chevrolet Silverados (up 10%) and another 18,564 GMC Sierras (up 13%). Chrysler sold 39,834 Rams — a 34% jump.
> 
> ...



That's half ton trucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Alldayrj said:


> Comparing a rockcrawler to a dump truck? Agree to disagree
> If you put springs that soft on a heavy truck with high COG it would flop right over



That's not the comparison. A stiffer frame is not better than a flexible frame. The frame is not meant to do the job of the suspension. That's why I gave the comparison as if a vehicle is designed correctly then it will have the correct suspension on a stiff frame. flexible frames have been the reason for such poor handling and control in so many US vehicles. Better get used to stiff frames as they will be on every truck soon. Technology and materials these day can make something lighter, stronger and stiffer if need be.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Do they still combine Chevy sales in the GM sales?



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

wbailey1041 said:


> i found 20k per month. http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2014/11/04/ford-f-sales/18443089/
> 
> from link: With fewer incentives from ford, october sales of the 2014 f-150 dipped 0.6% to 63,410. Gm sold just under 47,000 chevrolet silverados (up 10%) and another 18,564 gmc sierras (up 13%). Chrysler sold 39,834 rams — a 34% jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 122719


That's a bit more representative to what s really going on with the truck market

And here is a chart that shows 3/4 ton and 1 ton sales as well

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/04/who-sold-the-most-pickups-in-2013.html


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaxyaks said:


> That's a bit more representative to what s really going on with the truck market
> 
> And here is a chart that shows 3/4 ton and 1 ton sales as well
> 
> http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/04/who-sold-the-most-pickups-in-2013.html



Find the new one, that's from 13, get the one from 14


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 122719



They shouldn't because they are different branded trucks. If Nissan got the deal to make Ram trucks would that of been added to nissans sales. 

I notice most charts don't include them as one entity because they are different trucks but a lot of Chevy fanboys add GM sales into Chevys sales to boost total numbers. 

Plus your chart is showing exactly what to expect. I wouldn't be buying a 2013 or 2014 f150 because of the new on around the corner. So expect sales to slow in last 2 years but Toyota, dodge and Chevy all come out with new designs so expect sales to increase the first 1-2years. In 2015 the F series figures will go through the roof like they did in the 2009 model year. Even though 2009 was one of the worst years for car sales.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Find the new one, that's from 13, get the one from 14


Not broken down by truck size, but interesting with the overall sales numbers and increases from last year. Some of the red numbers can't be blamed on just an old design since the car numbers are lower as well. GM and Crystler saw pretty good year to year gains. I did find 2011 and. 12 heavy duty truck sales and it mirrored the other, Ford,Ram, GM. I wouldn't expect that to change too much. It's pretty much what I see on the road as well regarding Heavy Duty,s

http://online.wsj.com/mdc/public/page/2_3022-autosales.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Im not worried. We have two of them, with a third not far off. Just got my gf an escape with the ecoboost as well.



Does the escape have the smaller ecoboost? I see that engines won silly amounts of rewards for being a good engine but never been in a vehicle with one in it. I heard they are pretty rapid.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Does the escape have the smaller ecoboost? I see that engines won silly amounts of rewards for being a good engine but never been in a vehicle with one in it. I heard they are pretty rapid.


We got the 1.6 but they have a 2.0 as well. 

It has some pep, she is getting better mileage than her old Sonata, and the thing handles great. Its one of the few vehicles I have driven that I dont mind. It is a little small for me, but perfect for her.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/22/a...-economy-numbers-for-the-2015-f-150.html?_r=0
Not bad but the ram got the nod for best mileage in a 1/2 ton

And the pentastar gets 18/25 with it's ancient steel body and old school engine technology...

Funny that's what they say in the tundra forums, I've never been there or owned a tundra..maybe there is something to what they say...

http://www.caranddriver.com/ford/f-150



http://www.greencarreports.com/news...-gasoline-trucks-but-ram-diesel-still-highest

The only experience I have with the Eco boost in a truck is towing a buddy home after his imploded towing a landscape trailer in the mountains...they quietly gave him a F150 with the 5.0 after that. That was enough for me to not give that engine system a second look.

Turbos are not new tech...they have been around for a long time, and work quite well in a lot of applications. 

As far as making things up, I've pretty much posted links to just about everything, should I post links to the F150 forum and point out the issues they have as well?


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BAREIN said:


> The current generation F150 is a damn nice truck, I'm not brand biased and I thought they were much better than GM and a bit better than Ram when I bought my 12, I have not driven a new GM yet but have heard they stepped it up, especially on the cab noise that was so bad on the last generation. If this new Ford is not a big flop It will be tough for Ram and GM. 3/4 ton and up is a liitle more even, Ford chassis owned it for years, but the newer Rams and the chassis redesign that GM did in 2011 really steped it up.



I'm not sure it will be that tough, Chevy is putting a multi speed tranny at some point and I think ford is too, Ram has several things coming in the Engine department, their pentastar has not even begun to tap the capability, the engine is designed and cast with several future upgrades. I always think it's funny that the brands get nervous about Ram they have a sliver of the production capacity it's a wonder they can compete and get the 20 or so percent that they get.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/22/a...-economy-numbers-for-the-2015-f-150.html?_r=0
> Not bad but the ram got the nod for best mileage in a 1/2 ton
> 
> And the pentastar gets 18/25 with it's ancient steel body and old school engine technology...
> ...



At last you post some facts. So the truth is right there in the pudding. 

Let's start with the weight saving. Like for like trucks in 2014/15 with same engine the 2015 offers a 2mpg increase. That's a 10% increase from the year before which in truck terms is very good but not only that payload has increased by 725lbs (that almost doubles my payload)

Also it's still the cheapest cost per mile to own and even more so than last year. It's 3mpg down on a diesel but puts out more HP and TQ yet you pay 1/3 less for fuel. 

So cost per mile on the 

ecoboost 3.5. $0.11 per mile $16500 per 150k miles
Ecoboost 2.7 $0.10 per mile 
$15000 per 150k miles
Ram Eco diesel $0.13. per mile 
$19500 per 150k miles 

That's pretty eye opening when that's not even considering all the extra cost of servicing and maintenance of a diesel. 

I know what I would be buying


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been linking facts all along...I guess they released the MPG numbers huh?....

Can't wait to see which 2015 model you choose, post some pics when you get it. Have you placed an order or are you going to buy from dealer stock?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> I've been linking facts all along...I guess they released the MPG numbers huh?....
> 
> Can't wait to see which 2015 model you choose, post some pics when you get it. Have you placed an order or are you going to buy from dealer stock?



Well no the EPA figures are the only thing you posted which is a fact and it's a fact which backs up exactly what I'm saying but as I expected you skip over that like it didn't exist. 

I would love to get one but my trucks still like new and I'm spending a lot of my net on our house so a new truck is last thing on the books.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

I didn't skip over it...and that wasn't the only fact, but as you said, I notice you skipped over the lawsuit facts etc. that's cool, nothing like cheering for a truck your not planning on buying.

I have this ones little brother (if you can call it little). But I think this is going to be my next one

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-car...8013/six-things-learned-2014-ram-power-wagon/

Had mine offroad a couple of days after I picked her up and I think it could stand a bit more articulation

At the dealer








Couple of days later
















Doing a little light work









Had to post a pic or two, what's a vehicle thread without pictures!!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

That looks like it can climb vertical grades!


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

TimelessQuality said:


> That looks like it can climb vertical grades!


Hahaha, yeah I can't figure out how to get my pics to stop turning sideways!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> I didn't skip over it...and that wasn't the only fact, but as you said, I notice you skipped over the lawsuit facts etc. that's cool, nothing like cheering for a truck your not planning on buying.
> 
> I have this ones little brother (if you can call it little). But I think this is going to be my next one
> 
> ...



Yes you skipped over it because you couldn't prove what you were saying. Not that I'm bothered it's just fun calling people out who clearly ain't got a clue.

Also it's a lawsuit. There's lawsuits for 2x4's not being 2x4's there's lawsuits for pencils not lasting long enough. It proves nothing. 

Show me the proof about the ecoboost being unreliable and the other engines that are better that put out the same or more MPG, HP and TQ and cost per mile what they do.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

You got me, I can only comment on what I have real hands on experience with, an that is helping a friend pick up the pieces of his after it imploded using that torque in the mountains..he sounded a lot like others in that he really wanted it to be the end all be all to engines, he now drives a F150 with the 5.0.

On a different note, one of those advancements that are built into the pentastar, is that it is cast for a Turbo as well, since with it's outdated engine tech and old school steel it is already within like 2 mpg of the turbo ecoboost with alum, I wonder what a turbo charged pentastar ( one of the worlds ten best engines by the way) with an aluminum body will get for mpg?

I'll probably have to read abot it because I still won't buy a gas turbo motor for a work truck...

Makes me wonder what fords answer to that one will be...jet engines maybe..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps get on the ford forums and and how minute the ecoboost issues are. There's a lot of guys run them on here and they all love them. 

Now if diesel was as cheap as gas and servicing was similar in price I would prob be all over a diesel in a 1/2ton. Diesels are all I ever had for engines in work vehicles in the UK and I don't miss them. if I got a 3/4ton then I would def get a diesel as the extra weight it is carrying and the size of the trailer I would be towing would need that and then it would pay off. 

By that time though there will prob be an electric f150 and I will be all over that.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to have a 96 f250 ext can long bed 4wd. Diesel. I had welded some spring pins onto my tailgate and then metal blocks with holes in them onto the bed post so I could lock my tailgate shut. I had a roll top cover at the time. I had two 50 gallon water drums filled up in the truck to fill water tanks for a camper I was living in on a job. I had to gravity fill the tank. I drove over a very articulated spot with the truck in low range. I had my tailgate locks engaged and the whole passenger side connection where the quarter panel wraps around and connects the the rear bed post just inside the tail light busted loose. The weld and glue just let go. Bang. All due to my homemade locks. If they hadn't been engaged it wouldn't have been a problem. I just tig welded the seam back together and spray painted it


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What's rust?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Bastard


----------

